# Stryke Vs. Keldeo: Type Terrain Tumble!



## RedneckPhoenix (Apr 8, 2019)

Arena said:
			
		

> Format: 2 vs 2, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 3 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


A duo of trainers enters the domed facility. They were drawn to this place, as, aside from their natural adventurers’ instinct, they were told by a wild-eyed trainer back at the Asber League HQ that this was “a totally kick-ass place to battle,” so of course they had to throw down there. 

[size=+2]*Stryke vs Keldeo*[/size]

*Stryke's active squad*

 *Flicker* the female Yanma <Speed Boost> @ Weakness Policy
 *Dragonflycave.com* the genderless Porygon2 <Download> @ Dubious Disc
 *USB Charger* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Saganaki (OPA!!)* the male Magby <Flame Body>
 *Colbur* the genderless Magnemite <Sturdy>
 *Tenorock* the male Probopass <Magnet Pull>
 *Dramabase* the male Drampa <Cloud Nine>
 *Rocky Balboa But As A Crab* the male Crabrawler <Hyper Cutter>
 *>:(* the genderless Cryogonal <Levitate>
 *Seer of Time* the male Natu <Synchronize>


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Float* the genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Theo* the male Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *cute warm floof* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Emily* the female Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Alex* the female Mankey <Defiant> @ Eviolite
 *Sebastian* the male Nidorino <Hustle> @ Moon Stone
 *Brigid* the female Mareanie <Merciless> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tybalt* the male Litten <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bayes* the male Wimpod <Wimp Out> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jackie* the female Rockruff <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg



The main area of the facility has a set of 18 buttons (shown here:https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...5f/Type.png/revision/latest?cb=20170426085006 ), as well as a “Randomize” button that had been smashed in. Looks like these types will shuffle throughout the battle. (Based on a random number generator in which 1 is bug, 2 is electric, and so on down the columns and proceeding to the right.)




As the duo enters each side of the terrain, it crackles to life. Electric lamps emerge from the floor, small amounts of power surge through the floor, and the air makes your hair stand on end. (Electric terrain.) A trainer at each end of the arena, a robotic voice emerges from somewhere. "TRAINERS READY." The duo looks to the side of the arena to see a little helicoper-bladed hovering RoboReferee™. "BATTLE BEGIN."




(Stryke sends out first, then Keldeo sends out and commands, and then Stryke commands.)


----------



## Stryke (Apr 9, 2019)

Heh, looks like things are starting to get... uh... electric. Is that a pun? I think its a pun. Anyway, let's show these guys you aren't afraid of no bug zapper, *Flicker.*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 9, 2019)

In a shocking twist, I’ll send out *Sebastian*!



Let’s lead with a *Captivate*, then show off your zapping skills with two *Thunderbolts*. If you don’t think you can hit her with that, go with *Focus Energy* on the first action and *Hone Claws* on the second and third, and if you’re asleep, *Snore.*

*Captivate / Focus Energy / Snore ~ Thunderbolt / Hone Claws / Snore x2*


----------



## Stryke (Apr 18, 2019)

Getting amped up, huh? Well, we'll just have to show you watts up by makin you hert(z)!

Let's start off with a *Protect*; 'fraid this love is gonna have to remain unrequited. Follow up with a fine *Flash*, then finish this off with a psolid *Psychic*.

*Protect~Flash~Psychic*


----------

